# What is going on? -Update-



## ApplePieBaby (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm 7dpo & spotting & crampy. My luteal phase is normally about 13-14 days, and I NEVER spot! I've peed on everything in site and everything is negative... I know it's early.. but there is a chance I O'd earlier and I'd be 10dpo...

Any insight?


----------



## coloradomom (Jul 5, 2002)

Might it be implantaion spotting?


----------



## ApplePieBaby (Jun 15, 2006)

I hope so!
I've been pregnant a gazillion times though and never had that
I suppose there's a first time for everything though!


----------



## coloradomom (Jul 5, 2002)

Good luck







I will have my







: for you


----------



## ApplePieBaby (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks
I had a big temp dip today, so I'm not feeling so good about this cycle. Bummer... now I have to wait til summer to ttc again


----------



## mayalee (Jan 23, 2003)

could it be an implantation temp dip?


----------



## ApplePieBaby (Jun 15, 2006)

No clue, I suppose I'll know more tomorrow LOL


----------



## ApplePieBaby (Jun 15, 2006)

Well, it must have been implantation, I got a BFP (ok I got like 8 BFPs LOL) yesterday!!!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

congrats!


----------



## ApplePieBaby (Jun 15, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## coloradomom (Jul 5, 2002)

YEAH!! Happy 9 months







:







:





















:


----------



## mayalee (Jan 23, 2003)

I KNEW it! congrats~


----------



## ApplePieBaby (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## fantesia28 (Jun 20, 2006)

: Awww... Congratulations to you!!! I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

*Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Avani (Feb 14, 2006)

How wonderful~i am so happy for you.I think of you and Elora often.Come let our due date friends know as well


----------



## ApplePieBaby (Jun 15, 2006)

Thank you, especially for remembering Elora


----------



## kissum (Apr 15, 2006)

Congrats! How exciting!!


----------

